# Photo Stitch - Panorama How-To?



## iSellJerseyShore (Jul 6, 2005)

Can someone point me in the right direction to find some info on how to Take & Stitch Together Photos to form a Panoramic Picture?

I have the Canon Photo Stitch Software, is there a better software out there? Whats required to be done when taking pictures to be stitched together???


Any info greatly appreciated!



BTW: I am shooting with a 20D



-iSellJerseyShore


----------



## Rob (Jul 6, 2005)

There was a thread on this recently and someone recommended a product. I've never done it before though, so perhaps someone else could help?

You could try this product, but I know nothing about it...

http://www.download.com/Arcsoft-Panorama-Maker/3000-2204_4-10382488.html

Rob


----------



## Meysha (Jul 7, 2005)

I've never used a proper stitching dedicated program but instead, I do it in Photoshop.

It involves lining up the photos so that they overlap in the right spots, then distorting the perspective a little (especially if there are buildings on a crease line) then I sort of use masks to make certain parts of the overlaying bits to show through or not. That's the best way I can get it to work.

When you actually take the photos, make sure you meter on the same section for all of the photos. Or use your manual settings so that each photo has exactly the same metering. This way it'll all look like one photo when it's put together. If you're not careful with keeping the metering the same you can end up with a darker/lighter part in your pano.

Also, make sure you keep the camera at the same level. The worst thing is to have a wavy horizon line or whatever moving through the photo. Or if you want, shoot wide and crop in later if you're scared of not keeping the camera in the same level. Or use a tripod.


----------



## Meysha (Jul 7, 2005)

Oh and also.... (this shouldn't be a problem on your 20D) But if you've got a cheapish camera or a camera with a lot of vignetting, ie lots of filters on, it can help to take a lot of photos in your pano.
 So instead of just 3 pictures to get that nice panorama shot - take about 5 or 8 (but still over the same area). That way - when you stitch them together you can just use the middle part of each photo and not worry about the vingetting in the corners.

I had huuuge trouble with that and my little camera.


----------



## iSellJerseyShore (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks for the info! Now that I have started to wake up a little I understand exactly what your talking about!!

I am going put one together this weekend sometime  I will post my attempt..


Thanks Again!



-iSellJerseyShore


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 7, 2005)

and a good tip... when you take a pano and you know that somewhere there is a moving objest (like a boat for example) start shooting from this subject. While very often it can just "rub away" from your composition 
And i recommend ThePanoramaFactory... great program


----------



## hobbes28 (Jul 7, 2005)

I second the panoramafactory one but I also use photostitch quite a bit.  It's a very easy program to work with.  Another thing to remember when you take the pictures is to do an AE lock and AF lock when you start the shots.  That way all of your pictures will be exposed the same for the pano.


----------



## Mike Jordan (Jul 7, 2005)

I've done a lot of panoramas, from a few images all the way up to a big 60+ image one I can't put together because it's too big for my computer.   But on average I do from 3 to 9 images and stitch them together with Panorama Factory.  Photo Stitch does a decent job, but I found that on some of the images that Photo Stitch left seams, Panorama Factory got rid of them. 

The suggestion to meter once is a good one.  I usually do that and then either lock my exposure by holding the shutter button down half way and never letting up completely on it, or go into manual if it's a lot of shots.  Depending on the subject I might lock my focus or let the focus change across the images. 

I shoot both handheld and on a tripod.  I'll use a tripod if I have it with me, but I never hesitate to shoot holding the camera either.  What I do is find something to line the top line of the focusing square as I swing from left to right (shoot from left to right as that is how you stitch them together and it makes it easier).  I use a ball head on my tripod and level it.  I also have a leveling column so I can level the tripod first and then I level the ballhead so I get a level swing. If the tripod isn't level, your ballhead will rise and fall across it's swing.  I've never used a panorama head and haven't needed one for distance objects like mountains, dams, waterfalls, etc.  Closer objects can be a bit trickier and I sometimes get a bit of un-even overlap, usually between the first and second image.  But I have done macro panoramas (I think I've posted a 5 image panorama of several yellow Lilys on here) that came out pretty good with just a level tripod. 

Another trick is to shoot with your camera in the vertical position.  You need more shots to cover an area from left to right, but you get more vertical area in the shot. This can help if you have a jagged stitch and need to crop some on the top or bottem. 

I've used polorizers at times, but be aware that as you swing the light is going to change from the polorizer. This will give you lighter and darker areas in a blue sky. It doesn't look that bad but it is noticable.  I've also used a gradiant neutral density filter when I needed to tone down the sky.  I've shot them from 24mm up to 400mm, usually using my 24-70 2.8L indoors and my 70-200 2.8L outdoors on my 10D.

Panoramas can really be fun and they can add a lot to an image.  You can get closer for more detail or enclude a lot more in the image.  I've not done multiple layers (several across and also several vertical) yet, as I've not had the right image to do that. But when I find the right subject I plan on doing that as well.  

Have fun with them.

Mike


----------



## Edsport (Apr 25, 2011)

When i take pics for doing a pano i never use a tripod which some people think you have to use one. Also you don't have to take it in portrait mode. If you want to get higher or lower just take photos up and down and across. I've taken a few and never had trouble stitching them. This shot is about 24 pics stitched. 4 up and down by 6 across. Oh ya, they were taken in AV mode with no exposure lock...


----------



## ann (Apr 25, 2011)

gosh, another thread from the past, 2005 this time.:meh:


----------



## RacePhoto (Sep 20, 2011)

ann said:


> gosh, another thread from the past, 2005 this time.:meh:



Deja Vu all over again. Strange isn't it. The one about silk was even stranger, two people back to back, asking the same question, and I've never shot silk in 50 years? 

Just in case someone does a search and wants the answer by the time they read down to the end of the messages...

Free Panorama Photo Stitching Software: Stitch Overlapping Images to Make a Panoramic Picture (thefreecountry.com)

The Microsoft software is free at this time and works quite well.


----------

